
Show HN: DerivePass – Emoji Password Manager - indutny
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/derivepass/id1195431375
======
indutny
Just a few words from the author. This app came out of my frustration and lack
of trust (read paranoia) in exiting password managers. All of the popular ones
stores passwords in the "vault", which means that these companies take
responsibility for ensuring that your data is safe. It is hard for me to
believe in this, even a bit, so here we have DerivePass.

It generates password using scrypt from the Master Password and domain/login
combination. As you type - it displays emojis that represent the Master
Password in secure way. Only domain names and logins are stored in the cloud,
and they are secured by AES-256 encryption with key derived from the Master
Password too.

